
A Chronicle of the Anti-Vaccination Movement - feross
https://pudding.cool/2019/06/science_etc_2
======
PaulHoule
It's important to point out that the whole "physical cure for autism" thing is
an evil scam that dehumanizes autists and sucks in the parents to spend big
money on scam treatments, often wrecking their quality of life because they
are spending all their time and energy on keeping their children on weird diet
regimens rather than learning who they are and loving them.

I hope they open a new circle of hell for Wakefield.

